# [Solved] Silicon Image eSata Controller

## Ballerbaer

Hi,

I'm trying to get my new Silicon Image eSata Controller working with my Samsung HD over eSata.

The Kernel seems to recognize the Controller but not the HD.

Same with livecd.

The HD works properly over USB.

Here's my dmesg at bootup:

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.26-hardened-r9 (root@server) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo Hardened 3.4.6-r2 p1.5, ssp-3.4.6-1.0, pie-8.7.10)) #3 Thu Feb 12 14:27:05 CET 2009

[    0.000000] PAT disabled. Not yet verified on this CPU type.

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffec000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffec000 - 000000003ffef000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffef000 - 000000003ffff000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] 127MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262124) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376

[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   262124

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   262124

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262124

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 256 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 32492 pages, LIFO batch:7

[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F6E20, 0014 (r0 ASUS  )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3FFEC000, 002C (r1 ASUS   A7V266-E 30303031 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3FFEC080, 0074 (r1 ASUS   A7V266-E 30303031 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3FFEC100, 267F (r1   ASUS A7V266-E     1000 MSFT  100000B)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3FFFF000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 3FFEC040, 0028 (r1 ASUS   A7V266-E 30303031 MSFT 31313031)

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bfff0000)

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 260076

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Detected 2000.256 MHz processor.

[    0.004000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.004000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.004000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.004000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.004000] Memory: 1027268k/1048496k available (3284k kernel code, 20664k reserved, 216k data, 6140k init, 130992k highmem)

[    0.004000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.004000]     fixmap  : 0xfffe8000 - 0xfffff000   (  92 kB)

[    0.004000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.004000]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[    0.004000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[    0.004000]       .init : 0xc0201000 - 0xc0800000   (6140 kB)

[    0.004000]       .data : 0xc0ca4000 - 0xc0cda128   ( 216 kB)

[    0.004000]       .text : 0xc0800000 - 0xc0b353b0   (3284 kB)

[    0.004000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.004000] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.004000] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.084007] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4003.91 BogoMIPS (lpj=8007836)

[    0.084180] Security Framework initialized

[    0.084262] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.084358] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.084365] selinux_register_security:  Registering secondary module capability

[    0.084474] Capability LSM initialized as secondary

[    0.084556] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.084888] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.084967] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.085055] CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was 6003d22f. Reprogramming to 2003d22f

[    0.085134] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.085213] CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.085289] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    0.085365] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[    0.085454] CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP2400+ stepping 01

[    0.085605] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.100479] Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

[    0.100555] ACPI: Core revision 20080321

[    0.105228] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1c20)

[    0.112007] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7232 bytes left

[    0.112007] net_namespace: 484 bytes

[    0.112007] Time: 11:29:51  Date: 01/29/09

[    0.112007] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.112007] No dock devices found.

[    0.112007] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.113195] bios32_service: base:000f0000 length:00001542 entry:00000ed0

[    0.113490] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xed0, last bus=1

[    0.113568] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.113654] Setting up standard PCI resources

[    0.120945] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7208 bytes left

[    0.124258] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.127758] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.127839] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.128008] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.133836] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.134623] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.134962] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

[    0.140044] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.140734] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.141413] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

[    0.142088] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.142876] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.143010] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.143093] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.147166] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.147251] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.147846] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.147964] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.148291] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.148484] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.148644] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.149277] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.149619] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

[    0.149912] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.149988] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.150067] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.150226] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.150300] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.150374] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.150464] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.150596] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.150702] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.150783] system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.150862] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved

[    0.150973] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.151052] system 00:00: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.151169] system 00:02: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

[    0.151248] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.151333] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

[    0.151411] system 00:03: ioport range 0xe800-0xe80f has been reserved

[    0.151490] system 00:03: ioport range 0x290-0x291 has been reserved

[    0.151568] system 00:03: ioport range 0x370-0x373 has been reserved

[    0.182559] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

[    0.182638]   IO window: disabled.

[    0.182714]   MEM window: 0xea000000-0xeb5fffff

[    0.182791]   PREFETCH window: 0x00000000eb700000-0x00000000efffffff

[    0.182893] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

[    0.182913] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.183080] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.183573] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.185872] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.186506] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.186585] TCP reno registered

[    0.186798] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.187257] Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

[    0.187690] Machine check exception polling timer started.

[    0.188041] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7148 bytes left

[    0.188521] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.188618] type=2000 audit(1233228591.188:1): initialized

[    0.197049] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.197144] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

[    0.200906] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.201030] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.202639] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.202910] msgmni has been set to 1750

[    0.203138] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.203370] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.203483] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.203557] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.203632] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.203721] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.203810] PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected.Disabling DAC.

[    0.203901] pci 0000:00:11.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.203903] pci 0000:00:11.2: Performing full reset

[    0.203918] pci 0000:00:11.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.203921] pci 0000:00:11.3: Performing full reset

[    0.203934] pci 0000:00:11.4: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.203936] pci 0000:00:11.4: Performing full reset

[    0.203950] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.203979] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.204421] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

[    0.204500] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.204692] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

[    0.204769] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.205187] ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

[    0.246560] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[    0.246687] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.246972] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.247053] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.500058] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.684009] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.756086] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    0.757004] 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.757604] 00:0b: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

[    0.760097] brd: module loaded

[    0.761225] loop: module loaded

[    0.761314] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.761388] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.761581] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input2

[    0.761688] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.761766] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[    0.762076] VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06) at  PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

[    0.763205] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.763284] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    0.763289] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.763478] pci 0000:00:11.1: VIA VLink IRQ fixup, from 0 to 11

[    0.763579] VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.763673] VP_IDE: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

[    0.763791]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa000-0xa007

[    0.763875]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa008-0xa00f

[    0.763953] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    1.180119] hda: SAMSUNG SP0812N, ATA DISK drive

[    1.460118] hdb: Maxtor 4D060H3, ATA DISK drive

[    1.516139] hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.516216] hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

[    1.516350] hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.516536] hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

[    1.516832] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    2.660118] hdd: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    2.716081] hdd: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    2.716172] hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    2.716366] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    2.716506] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    2.717033] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

[    2.717150] ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

[    2.717227] ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

[    2.717393] hda: max request size: 512KiB

[    2.719207] hda: Host Protected Area detected.

[    2.719209]  current capacity is 156365903 sectors (80059 MB)

[    2.719210]  native  capacity is 156368016 sectors (80060 MB)

[    2.719508] hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

[    2.719584] hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

[    2.720144] hda: cache flushes supported

[    2.720144]  hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 > hda3

[    2.732011] hdb: max request size: 128KiB

[    2.732011] hdb: 120069936 sectors (61475 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

[    2.732011] hdb: cache flushes not supported

[    2.732011]  hdb: hdb1 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 >

[    2.840443] hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

[    2.840745] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.842396] ide-floppy driver 1.00

[    2.842623] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-869.

[    2.842992] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    2.843126] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    2.843424] sata_sil 0000:00:0d.0: version 2.3

[    2.843479] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    2.843687] sata_sil 0000:00:0d.0: Applying R_ERR on DMA activate FIS errata fix

[    2.843853] scsi0 : sata_sil

[    2.844218] scsi1 : sata_sil

[    2.844368] ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xe9800000 tf 0xe9800080 irq 11

[    2.844449] ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 mmio m512@0xe9800000 tf 0xe98000c0 irq 11

[    3.164082] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus FFFFFFFF SControl FFFFFFFF)

[    3.484081] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus FFFFFFFF SControl FFFFFFFF)

[    3.484437] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    3.484521] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.484524] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    3.484599] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    3.485057] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

[    3.485136] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

[    3.485141] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    3.485338] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.485513] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    3.485519] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.485595] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.485710] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: detected 2 ports

[    3.485789] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.485791] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: Performing full reset

[    3.485813] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 5, io base 0x00009800

[    3.485956] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    3.486002] usb usb1: uevent

[    3.486062] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    3.486066] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.486151] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.486169] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.486227] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.486230] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.486233] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.486319] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.486394] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.486396] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.486398] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.486401] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.486407] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.486410] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.588055] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    3.588237] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.588285] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    3.588294] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[    3.588347] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.588427] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.588537] usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.588613] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.26-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

[    3.588690] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:11.2

[    3.588802] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    3.588997] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.589139] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.589226] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.589340] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: detected 2 ports

[    3.589418] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.589420] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: Performing full reset

[    3.589436] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 5, io base 0x00009400

[    3.589573] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    3.589622] usb usb2: uevent

[    3.589681] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    3.589684] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.589767] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.589785] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.589842] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.589845] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.589848] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.589932] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.590007] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.590009] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.590011] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.590014] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.590019] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.590022] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.692140] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.692218] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.692298] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.692408] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.692483] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.26-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

[    3.692560] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:11.3

[    3.692666] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.4[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    3.692860] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.693000] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    3.693084] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.693199] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: detected 2 ports

[    3.693277] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.693280] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: Performing full reset

[    3.693296] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 5, io base 0x00009000

[    3.693427] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    3.693470] usb usb3: uevent

[    3.693529] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    3.693532] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.693614] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.693631] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.693690] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.693692] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.693695] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.693781] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.693855] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.693857] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.693859] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.693862] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.693866] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.693869] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.716033] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    3.716040] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[    3.716047] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[    3.796145] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.796237] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    3.796317] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.796427] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.796502] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.26-hardened-r9 uhci_hcd

[    3.796580] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:11.4

[    3.844027] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    3.844032] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    3.844041] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

[    3.844046] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    3.844053] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[    3.972025] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    3.972030] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[    3.972037] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[    4.100025] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    4.100029] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

[    4.100034] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    4.100040] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[    4.228024] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    4.228030] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[    4.228036] hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[    4.356025] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[    4.356029] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.356033] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.356090] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    4.356170] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    4.356300] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    4.356379] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    4.356510] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    4.356727] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    4.356806] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    4.357490] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    4.357856] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    4.358359] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    4.358456] rtc0: alarms up to one year

[    4.358887] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    4.359003] EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Feb 11 2009

[    4.359269] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    4.359345] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    4.359423] No iBFT detected.

[    4.359632] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    4.359769] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    4.359857] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    4.360562] TCP cubic registered

[    4.360637] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    4.360727] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    4.360989] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    4.361066] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    4.361176] Using IPI Shortcut mode

[    4.361475] registered taskstats version 1

[    4.361697]   Magic number: 9:240:480

[    4.362082] rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2009-01-29 11:29:55 UTC (1233228595)

[    4.672270] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    4.672347] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    4.672421] md: autorun ...

[    4.672493] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    4.692015] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    4.692015] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    4.700058] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[    4.712653] Freeing unused kernel memory: 6140k freed

[    4.728018] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6604 bytes left

[    5.112034] usb usb1: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    5.296247] consoletype used greatest stack depth: 6576 bytes left

[    5.358673] stty used greatest stack depth: 6520 bytes left

[    5.360047] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    5.385781] grep used greatest stack depth: 6096 bytes left

[    5.608032] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    5.819626] usb usb1: uevent

[    5.819656] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    5.819707] usb usb2: uevent

[    5.819735] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    5.819784] usb usb3: uevent

[    5.819812] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    5.844053] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    5.844065] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    5.844068] usb usb1: suspend_rh

[    6.816067] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    6.816079] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[    6.816083] usb usb2: suspend_rh

[    6.816100] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    6.816104] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    6.816106] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[    8.974307] EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

[    8.991899] mount used greatest stack depth: 6040 bytes left

[    9.200653] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    9.239784] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    9.342204] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

[    9.342625] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

[    9.342629] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    9.342635] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    9.343062] eth0: RTL8169sb/8110sb at 0xf8860000, 00:b0:c2:02:72:e2, XID 10000000 IRQ 10

[    9.350123] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

[    9.350583] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 12

[    9.350587] PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

[    9.350592] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

[    9.351297] eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa800, 00:00:b4:a8:7c:3a, IRQ 12

[    9.351300] eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139A'

[    9.351326] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    9.351958] eth2: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa400, 00:08:54:09:0a:1f, IRQ 5

[    9.351961] eth2:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

[    9.596496] Adding 4827524k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4827524k

[   16.554919] r8169: eth0: link up

[   20.541304] eth1: link down

[   24.508930] eth2: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[   30.175589] dhcpcd used greatest stack depth: 5660 bytes left
```

And here's the dmesg at USB connect:

```
[ 1317.936886] usb usb1: usb resume

[ 1317.936886] usb usb1: wakeup_rh

[ 1317.976030] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1317.976049] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

[ 1317.976062] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 1317.976072] uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: port 2 portsc 0093,00

[ 1317.976079] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 1318.104032] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[ 1318.216031] usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[ 1318.360011] usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

[ 1318.380040] usb 1-2: uevent

[ 1318.380066] usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

[ 1318.380070] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1318.384927] usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1318.384927] usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

[ 1318.384927] usb-storage 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1318.384927] usb-storage 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1318.384927] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 1318.384927] usb-storage: device found at 2

[ 1318.384927] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 1318.392217] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[ 1318.392283] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04fc, idProduct=0c25

[ 1318.392287] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[ 1318.392290] usb 1-2: Product: USB to Serial-ATA bridge

[ 1318.392293] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Sunplus Technology Inc.

[ 1318.392295] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: SAMSUNG HDS1LMJ9BQC01495

[ 1323.394621] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SAMSUNG  HD103UI               PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 1323.406653] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

[ 1323.411673] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[ 1323.411681] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

[ 1323.411685] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1323.416684] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors (1000205 MB)

[ 1323.421696] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[ 1323.421704] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

[ 1323.421708] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1323.421711]  sda: unknown partition table

[ 1323.594427] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[ 1323.594428] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[ 1323.594428] usb-storage: device scan complete
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:0d.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200] (rev a3)
```

cat /boot/.config | grep SATA

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

Has somebody an idea what's going wrong here?

Greetings

BallerbaerLast edited by Ballerbaer on Tue Feb 17, 2009 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Baly

I had a problem with some Sil controllers in which they would not recognize large drives (I was using 1TB and 1.5TB drives, the 250GB worked fine).  I would suggest trying to attach a smaller drive to the controller and see if it does not recognize that.  I was using internal SATA and during POST when the SATA controller would come up, with smaller drives it would show the port number and the drive attached (including size) not sure if the eSATA behaves the same or not, but that is a dead giveaway that is your problem, as it is prior to the O/S loading.

----------

## Ballerbaer

It was nothing wrong here but the crappy cable that came with the drive.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

A new one did the trick for me.   :Rolling Eyes: 

But thanks anyway.

Greetings,

Ballerbaer

----------

